# retrieve pics



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

we've had "on point pics" so let's see your dogs retrieve pics  I'll kick off with a couple, one of Ruby with a pheasant, one of Elvis with a partridge


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I will have to take some more.
Shine runs straight to me with the bird. But then likes to prance circles around me, proudly showing it off. Its kinda of funny to watch, as I have to wait for the correct timing to snag her collar. Then rub, and praise her before taking the bird.
I don't ever reach for the bird first , with young dogs. Eventually there will be rules to the retrieve, but there is plenty of time for that.
She brought me a field mouse yesterday. Does that count?🤣


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

IMO field mouse counts! Bende found a rabbit the other day and Miksa picked it up, prancing around with it and bringing it to me after figuring that Bende won`t take it from him. It was one of those days i did not have my phone with me, bummer, he looked adorable.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

texasred said:


> I will have to take some more.
> Shine runs straight to me with the bird. But then likes to prance circles around me, proudly showing it off. Its kinda of funny to watch, as I have to wait for the correct timing to snag her collar. Then rub, and praise her before taking the bird.
> I don't ever reach for the bird first , with young dogs. Eventually there will be rules to the retrieve, but there is plenty of time for that.
> She brought me a field mouse yesterday. Does that count?🤣


we're in the "hunting "forum so I guess it does haha


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Pheasants are probably my least favourite game bird, much prefer to be out on partridge or grouse, but it's easier to grab pics on pheasant, a couple more


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Very short video of Shine with a quail.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

a couple more


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

and a couple more, one of Elvis retrieving a very strong runner, he tracked it well over 100 yards through thick cover on Saturday just gone, The other of Ruby yesterday


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Rare sighting of June retrieving a quail today.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

a couple from today


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Love the pics. 
Those birds look huge.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

texasred said:


> Love the pics.
> Those birds look huge.


 not big enough the way the guns were shooting today, they couldn't hit a cow's arse with a shovel today haha


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

@harrigab 
LMAO 
We all have those kind of days.
Then we look at our gun, like there must be something wrong with it. LOL


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

'Tis the season to see them do what they they were bred to do over centuries...

Even if you aren't a hunter it's a reminder that they are best doing what they were intended to.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I do wish Elvis wouldn't take on a barbed wire fence at the best of times, let alone with a **** bird in his mouth..


----------

